# Ghost riders New Version-Funny



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Ghost Rider Chickens

I hope you All find this as funny as I did.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried the link and it took me to an "adult" site. You might want to check the link.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> I tried the link and it took me to an "adult" site. You might want to check the link.


The Link is working fine, it took me straight to the mp3 player for the song. Check your computer for viruses .


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Worked for me. Thanks Blinky, I needed that!

DB


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks DB, Dane has been driving me crazy wants to hear it all the time now, 
walks around sounding like the chicken


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha that's rad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Im glad you enjoyed my silly song, The first time I heard it I LMAO.
And I knew I just had to share it with the Gang !! ::


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

That was great. man I laughed! Igotta show my wife!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I also have one called Borscht Riders in the Sky If you liked the first one you HAVE to hear the second one.

Iam Glad you like my silly songs it made my day.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

My wife loved it, got her laughin


----------

